
Sun Dog - jseip
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dog
======
kazinator
Switched to the Japanese page just for fun, to see what this is called.

Sigh, yet another homonym: 幻日(genjitsu).

If you try say this in Japan, nobody will know what you're talking about
because "genjitsu" (現実) is an extremely common word that means "reality".

------
taliesinb
Sun dogs play a small role in the excellent alternative history / horror
series “The Terror”, starring two of my favorite character actors Jared Harris
and Ciarán Hinds, about the loss of the 1845 Franklin expedition to the
Arctic. Thoroughly recommended!

